# Stegadon Colors



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have recently bought one of the classic metal stegadons and am now trying to choose what color to paint it. I would like all opinions and pictures that I could use as a base would be much appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The old metal steg was painted a redish colour, but you could look at any dino book or reptile book or website to see realistic shades of large reptiles.

Personally I don't like the current trend of painting lizardmen and thier creatures garish bright colours, most reptiles are fairly dark tone skined due to evolutionary adaptions and camo


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Orange, Green, Red, Grey, Blueish Grey or Brown seem viable options to me. 
Orange with dark red scales is a good one as are Green with with dark green scales.
Or if you really want a unique steg go albino, white grey skin with grey scales and red eyes.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

I painted mine quite dark grey (basically black) for the belly and skin and a dark red for the scales.

It looked kick ass.


----------

